# Ride the Rockies 2010



## MerlinAma

The route was announced this weekend and I'm surprised no one has commented.

What do you think, or does it matter?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> The route was announced this weekend and I'm surprised no one has commented.
> 
> What do you think, or does it matter?


it's been done before....or at least I've done all those town to town rides before at some point or other. Nice route. Grand Mesa was a really long slog as I recall and it was like 98F that day (I think they set a record for SAGing people). Brutal climb. Red Mountain Pass is also pretty steep although really pretty as well. National Monument loop is also cool. Pagosa Springs is also a neat town.


----------



## RtR Pir8

With the exception of the Grand Mesa I've also done all the legs, but it is still enticing. IMHO a good choice for a 25th Anniversary ride, as the very first RtR started in Grand Junction as well. It should be fun.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

RtR Pir8 said:


> With the exception of the Grand Mesa I've also done all the legs, but it is still enticing. IMHO a good choice for a 25th Anniversary ride, as the very first RtR started in Grand Junction as well. It should be fun.


Grand Mesa isn't that steep, but it's a really long climb as I recall (like 25 miles) and it's relentless...no chance for breaks. Also usually really hot. Probably the toughest overall climb I've ever done on my 10+ years of RTR.


----------



## RtR Pir8

Unfortunately it was the only year I've missed in the last 11 (bummer) but everyone I talked to said it was a brutal ride. Bo how would you compare it to that ride out of Walsenburg to Alamosa when we had the unrelenting head wind? Can't remember the exact year (old fart) but we started in Trinidad.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

RtR Pir8 said:


> Unfortunately it was the only year I've missed in the last 11 (bummer) but everyone I talked to said it was a brutal ride. Bo how would you compare it to that ride out of Walsenburg to Alamosa when we had the unrelenting head wind? Can't remember the exact year (old fart) but we started in Trinidad.


No contest--Grand Mesa was my hardest day in the saddle for RTR--I think it was the combo of extreme heat and unrelenting, long climb, but that day you mention was not fun either as I recall. You can get those really nasty headwinds down south where you are descending in the small ring. No fun.

Looks like 2005 was the year I'm thinking of...route is different after Delta, but I've done that route before on previous tours:

*2005 Ride The Rockies - 405 miles * 
Grand Junction to Grand Junction - 45 miles - Colorado National Monument Loop
Grand Junction to Delta - 91 miles - Grand Mesa - 10,839 feet
Delta to Montrose - 34 miles
Montrose to Gunnison - 65 miles
Gunnison to Salida - 66 miles - Monarch Pass - 11,312 feet 
Salida to Leadville - 59 miles
Leadville to Breckenridge - 45 miles - Fremont Pass - 11,318 feet


----------



## RtR Pir8

Bocephus Jones II said:


> No contest--Grand Mesa was my hardest day in the saddle for RTR--I think it was the combo of extreme heat and unrelenting, long climb, but that day you mention was not fun either as I recall. You can get those really nasty headwinds down south where you are descending in the small ring. No fun.


Interesting to hear your perspective on it, thanks. Luckily as a species we tend to forget how miserable we were and focus on all the good times we had when we weren't getting slaughtered.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

RtR Pir8 said:


> Interesting to hear your perspective on it, thanks. Luckily as a species we tend to forget how miserable we were and focus on all the good times we had when we weren't getting slaughtered.


I was wrong about the distance...according to this it's nearly 30 miles uphill:

http://cyclepass.com/dp_p_Grand_Mesa_u/profile.html


----------



## RtR Pir8

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I was wrong about the distance...according to this it's nearly 30 miles uphill:
> 
> 
> Impressive! 6000+ climb and no relief; I'm thinking a VERY early start on the 2nd day might be in order to try and beat some of the heat. Maybe being a week earlier will help, but I doubt it.


----------



## wasserbox

MerlinAma said:


> What do you think, or does it matter?


Looks like a pretty awesome route. I'm in... maybe. If not, I'm poaching Ouray to Durango. Red Mountain out of Ouray scares me - I really don't want to ride it without some sort of traffic control in place.
And I'm totally stoked about another chance to ride Grand Mesa. It kicked my ass last time, and it's due for a re-match.


I'm more surprised that no one commented on the new "weighted" lottery system.

The other thing I thought was amusing, was the Jersey sizing chart....

XS - Chest, 36-39, waist 33-34.

I'm a friggin EXTRA small? I mean, with the fattening of the US, I've started getting used to being a Small at 5'9"/160 lb - but EXTRA SMALL????


----------



## RtR Pir8

wasserbox said:


> I'm more surprised that no one commented on the new "weighted" lottery system.


Certainly a change from the Paul Balaguer tenure. I think it will be perceived as more equitable but it still looks like a lottery on paper. 

I wonder more about the linkup with Alpine cycling for hotel rooms. When I called around they had virtually everything sewed up and I'm sure they're going to 'let them go at cost' a little frustrating. I emailed Alpine and got some unhelpful answers relative to pricing, just that they will deal with each request on a case by case basis.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

RtR Pir8 said:


> Certainly a change from the Paul Balaguer tenure. I think it will be perceived as more equitable but it still looks like a lottery on paper.
> 
> I wonder more about the linkup with Alpine cycling for hotel rooms. When I called around they had virtually everything sewed up and I'm sure they're going to 'let them go at cost' a little frustrating. I emailed Alpine and got some unhelpful answers relative to pricing, just that they will deal with each request on a case by case basis.


Just read it and it seems that it gives preference to those not chosen. Funny because of all the years I've applied I only was declined once--always figured my odds were pretty good, but I guess this works against me. 

I heard a LOT of people complaining about the sherpas (ie Alpine) last year. Bags not showing up on time, etc.


----------



## MerlinAma

RtR Pir8 said:


> .........I wonder more about the linkup with Alpine cycling for hotel rooms. When I called around they had virtually everything sewed up and I'm sure they're going to 'let them go at cost' a little frustrating. I emailed Alpine and got some unhelpful answers relative to pricing, just that they will deal with each request on a case by case basis.


I met Jeff and Laura (Alpine Cycle) on my first BTC back in 2002 and used their services in every tour since then (BTC - 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and CRMBT 2008 & 2009). 

Also scheduled to use them this year for CRMBT (which has an awesome route)

Can't say enough about their efforts to help their customers to the extent possible. Their many years experience with Colorado motels on these routes gives them lots of insight as to which places are decent (and want cyclists) versus dumps that could care less. I've met many repeat customers who feel the same way.

They've worked with Ride the Rockies for many years on their baggage transport as I understand. That's probably where they make their profit.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> I met Jeff and Laura (Alpine Cycle) on my first BTC back in 2002 and used their services in every tour since then (BTC - 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and CRMBT 2008 & 2009).
> 
> Also scheduled to use them this year for CRMBT (which has an awesome route)
> 
> Can't say enough about their efforts to help their customers to the extent possible. Their many years experience with Colorado motels on these routes gives them lots of insight as to which places are decent (and want cyclists) versus dumps that could care less. I've met many repeat customers who feel the same way.
> 
> They've worked with Ride the Rockies for many years on their baggage transport as I understand. That's probably where they make their profit.


They are going all the way up Evans? Cool...but I bet there'll be some that cheat that distance because it's an up and back. Trail Ridge is fun also. Pray for good weather on Evans and TRR.


----------



## RtR Pir8

MerlinAma said:


> I met Jeff and Laura (Alpine Cycle) on my first BTC back in 2002 and used their services in every tour since then (BTC - 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and CRMBT 2008 & 2009).
> 
> Also scheduled to use them this year for CRMBT (which has an awesome route)
> 
> Can't say enough about their efforts to help their customers to the extent possible. Their many years experience with Colorado motels on these routes gives them lots of insight as to which places are decent (and want cyclists) versus dumps that could care less. I've met many repeat customers who feel the same way.
> 
> They've worked with Ride the Rockies for many years on their baggage transport as I understand. That's probably where they make their profit.


Thanks for your insights and observations, but I'm wondering how they work out charging for the rooms? Your statement on their profit seems to indicate that when you have used them in the past they basically passed the room rate along to you, is that correct?


----------



## EurotrashGLi

I've never participated in a RtR event, but my roommate and I are discussing the possibility of jumping into this years lottery. From what I've read so far, a couple of things are unclear to me, and I hope some of you that have participated in the past might give me some insight.

The ride this year starts from point A and ends in point B. How do you get back to point A if that's where I'm assuming your vehicle will be if you drive there?

How has the hotel system worked in the past? My roommate is a diabetic and said he'd want a hotel every night not only for comfort, but to make taking care of himself easier. Personally, I'd rather have a hotel every night also. Any and all answers about hotels would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MerlinAma

RtR Pir8 said:


> Thanks for your insights and observations, but I'm wondering how they work out charging for the rooms? Your statement on their profit seems to indicate that when you have used them in the past they basically passed the room rate along to you, is that correct?


I can't say that is exactly the case, but I do know they negotiate group rates as they book many rooms. They were delayed getting rates for CRMBT as they had delays in getting quotes.
The other thing is they shuttle you to the hotel if the overnight stop doesn't have enough rooms. Places like Walden don't have many rooms. That's an example from a tour I was on.
They may also provide one way transportation for tours like RTR that normally aren't loop rides.


----------



## RtR Pir8

EurotrashGLi said:


> I've never participated in a RtR event, but my roommate and I are discussing the possibility of jumping into this years lottery. From what I've read so far, a couple of things are unclear to me, and I hope some of you that have participated in the past might give me some insight.
> 
> The ride this year starts from point A and ends in point B. How do you get back to point A if that's where I'm assuming your vehicle will be if you drive there?
> 
> How has the hotel system worked in the past? My roommate is a diabetic and said he'd want a hotel every night not only for comfort, but to make taking care of himself easier. Personally, I'd rather have a hotel every night also. Any and all answers about hotels would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm attaching a link to their site where there is a 'logistics' tab, it should answer your questions much better than I could. 

http://ridetherockies.com/about-the-tour/


As far as hotels go, in the past it was pretty much everyone for themselves so as soon as the route was announced phones at all the motels were ringing off the hook with people trying to reserve rooms. This year the tour has partnered with a private company, Alpine Cycles, who knew the route ahead of time and reserved rooms before anyone else knew the route. They are now offering packages to all registered entrants where you can purchase the rooms from them. If you are selected then that would be the most assured way of having rooms. My concern is that they may mark the rooms up to a prohibitive level since they have sort of cornered the market in the two towns that are very limited in space i.e. Delta and Ouray and the only way to be assured of rooms there is to buy the entire week package. I don't mind paying an administrative fee for services rendered I just hope it isn't a 30% plus markup, I guess we'll see. Cheers


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

EurotrashGLi said:


> I've never participated in a RtR event, but my roommate and I are discussing the possibility of jumping into this years lottery. From what I've read so far, a couple of things are unclear to me, and I hope some of you that have participated in the past might give me some insight.
> 
> The ride this year starts from point A and ends in point B. How do you get back to point A if that's where I'm assuming your vehicle will be if you drive there?
> 
> How has the hotel system worked in the past? My roommate is a diabetic and said he'd want a hotel every night not only for comfort, but to make taking care of himself easier. Personally, I'd rather have a hotel every night also. Any and all answers about hotels would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Alpine Cycle offers rides to and from the start end towns for a fee. You can generally park your car in the start town for a small weekly fee. You'll need to box your bike though.

//as far as hotels...HTFU and camp. It's part of the "experience" as is using a portajohn in 30 degree weather and stading in line after line for various things.


----------



## EurotrashGLi

Thanks for the info RtR Pir8. I'll check that link out.

Bocephus Jones II: Enjoy the hard earth and "experience". I'll enjoy a soft bed and personal bathroom!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

EurotrashGLi said:


> Thanks for the info RtR Pir8. I'll check that link out.
> 
> Bocephus Jones II: Enjoy the hard earth and "experience". I'll enjoy a soft bed and personal bathroom!


Hotels are cool. Truth is I'm just too cheap to spring for a week of hotels. Generally I'm asleep by 10pm anyway and after a few beers I don't mind tenting it. Having your own shower would be really nice though as sometimes the lines get really long.


----------



## wasserbox

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Truth is I'm just too cheap to spring for a week of hotels.


+1

The only times I've regretted it... incidentally - were this same start of the route back 05 - GJ is FRIGGING HOT!!!

And the infamous Winter of 2004 in Estes of course.

The two extremes....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wasserbox said:


> +1
> 
> The only times I've regretted it... incidentally - were this same start of the route back 05 - GJ is FRIGGING HOT!!!
> 
> And the infamous Winter of 2004 in Estes of course.
> 
> The two extremes....


Yeah I got soaked coming into Estes that day and then it lightninged and rained all night. After being bussed to Granby and passing my house in Boulder on the way I was about ready to call it quits, but the weather was great the rest of the week. That said, in the 10 years I've done it I've never been all that uncomfortable. I recall coming down Lizard Head pass in hail once. That was no fun. Got rained on a few times, but no biggie. It's really cold in Telluride and Leadville in the mornings.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> I met Jeff and Laura (Alpine Cycle) on my first BTC back in 2002 and used their services in every tour since then (BTC - 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and CRMBT 2008 & 2009).
> 
> Also scheduled to use them this year for CRMBT (which has an awesome route)
> 
> Can't say enough about their efforts to help their customers to the extent possible. Their many years experience with Colorado motels on these routes gives them lots of insight as to which places are decent (and want cyclists) versus dumps that could care less. I've met many repeat customers who feel the same way.
> 
> They've worked with Ride the Rockies for many years on their baggage transport as I understand. That's probably where they make their profit.


Just looked up fees for CRMBT....they cap at 500 riders and charge another $100 over BTC or RTR. Plus you get a crummy t-shirt instead of a jersey. They even charge you for indoor camping.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Just looked up fees for CRMBT....they cap at 500 riders and charge another $100 over BTC or RTR. Plus you get a crummy t-shirt instead of a jersey. They even charge you for indoor camping.


In fact, they haven't ever been close to that cap. Last year was in the neighborhood of 250 riders.

That being said, my group of six entered in early January as we did NOT want to miss this CRMBT tour. They offer a much better (more challenging) route, a loop route, and a smaller tour (you can actually get in a restaurant when you arrive). 

That's worth $100 even if I didn't get a t-shirt.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> In fact, they haven't ever been close to that cap. Last year was in the neighborhood of 250 riders.
> 
> That being said, my group of six entered in early January as we did NOT want to miss this CRMBT tour. They offer a much better (more challenging) route, a loop route, and a smaller tour (you can actually get in a restaurant when you arrive).
> 
> That's worth $100 even if I didn't get a t-shirt.


The guy I usually go with is b*tching because RTR ends in Salida. Unless we can scam someone into picking us up and/or driving us to The Junk that adds fees for getting to the start and then getting home again--plus you have the pain of boxing your bike each way. Loop routes are much easier to deal with logistically.

//BTC's route is a Gunnison loop and goes into NM.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bocephus Jones II said:


> .........Loop routes are much easier to deal with logistically.
> 
> //BTC's route is a Gunnison loop and goes into NM.


I've only done loop route tours primarily because of the logistics.

Not sure what BTC was thinking in coming up with their route. I know Kent considers BTC a "camper's tour" and could really care less if the overnight towns had hotels or not. But if your tour fills up and you are making $$, you can do it however you want.

The really good thing is there are three week long tours in Colorado to choose from and they are each a little different. That gives us choices! Pick the one that fits and "ride your bike".


----------



## RtR Pir8

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Hotels are cool. Truth is I'm just too cheap to spring for a week of hotels. Generally I'm asleep by 10pm anyway and after a few beers I don't mind tenting it. Having your own shower would be really nice though as sometimes the lines get really long.


We generally share rooms so that the cost is split by 2 people so it's not killer expensive, but the luxury of a private toilet/shower, no hassle with setup and teardown, no weather worries, and relatively quiet sleeping is what keeps me in motel rooms. The strategy is usually to hustle your butt to town and pay for the room before anyone else your riding with so that they 'owe' you money at the end. Childish but a good motivator


----------



## Todd_H

What is up with the jersey sizes? They can't be right.

Size XS S M L XL 2XL 3XL
Chest 38-39 39-40 40-41 41-42 43-44 44-45 45-46
Waist 33.5-34 34-35 35-35.5 35.6-36 36-37 37-38 38-39

How can you call a 34-35 waist "small".


----------



## RtR Pir8

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah I got soaked coming into Estes that day and then it lightninged and rained all night. After being bussed to Granby and passing my house in Boulder on the way I was about ready to call it quits, but the weather was great the rest of the week. That said, in the 10 years I've done it I've never been all that uncomfortable. I recall coming down Lizard Head pass in hail once. That was no fun. Got rained on a few times, but no biggie. It's really cold in Telluride and Leadville in the mornings.


Yeah, that was an uncomfortable day coming into Estes, I pulled over under an awning for a motel with 6 or 7 other people until the worst was over, but it was miserable. The only time I've ever had both my quads cramp, very uncomfortable, from the cold. It really affected my ride for the rest of the week, couldn't seem to shake it off even with massages. Got that hail on Lizard Head too, no fun. But the snow on the dirt side of Cottonwood was actually kind of fun, we had rooms at the hot springs which helped considerably. The other potential freezer in the morning is Granby.


----------



## wasserbox

Todd_H said:


> What is up with the jersey sizes? They can't be right.
> 
> Size XS S M L XL 2XL 3XL
> Chest 38-39 39-40 40-41 41-42 43-44 44-45 45-46
> Waist 33.5-34 34-35 35-35.5 35.6-36 36-37 37-38 38-39
> 
> How can you call a 34-35 waist "small".


Actually - I would bet that it is right. Last year was the first year for Hincapie's FatAss© line of cycling jerseys, and I got a small - which was still too big.


----------



## RtR Pir8

Besides have you seen what I would call the 'average' size for riders the last few years? Definite trend to spreading, I'm quite surprised that the sizes don't go larger. Womens fashions have done this for decades seems to be an image thing. You know, 'I only wear a medium' nevernind that 2 smaller people would find it roomy. (~8


----------



## wasserbox

*Check your CC Statement*

Charges are going through for RTR'10

Here's to another year! 

WOOT!


----------



## JohnHemlock

Anyone looking to concoct some sort of rideshare or shuttle? Not psyched to be bussing it, boxing my bike, etc.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

JohnHemlock said:


> Anyone looking to concoct some sort of rideshare or shuttle? Not psyched to be bussing it, boxing my bike, etc.


That's the main reason I didn't do RTR this year. The logistics of coming and going would add a ton of expense and hassle. I hate boxing my bike and I hate having to pay to take a charter bus each way.


----------



## JohnHemlock

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That's the main reason I didn't do RTR this year. The logistics of coming and going would add a ton of expense and hassle. I hate boxing my bike and I hate having to pay to take a charter bus each way.


Yeah. I'm thinking about just riding back to GJ to get my truck, except then I have to drive back through Salida to get my camping gear!

I don't mind boxing my bike if I'm going to the Pyrenees or something but something about all these machinations just to do a ride in my home state seems a a bit much. This is the exact route I've been wanting to do but the logistics are a pain.


----------



## Todd_H

JohnHemlock said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking about just riding back to GJ to get my truck, except then I have to drive back through Salida to get my camping gear!



We got a one-way car rental from Denver to GJ for $88 after taxes and are being picked in Salida. The charter bus seemed like a pain to work around their schedule and this way I can watch USA vs. England. :thumbsup: 

The Grand Mesa day has me a bit nervous. Weather.com shows 100 degrees for Grand Junction next week, I hope it cools off by day 2.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Todd_H said:


> We got a one-way car rental from Denver to GJ for $88 after taxes and are being picked in Salida. The charter bus seemed like a pain to work around their schedule and this way I can watch USA vs. England. :thumbsup:
> 
> The Grand Mesa day has me a bit nervous. Weather.com shows 100 degrees for Grand Junction next week, I hope it cools off by day 2.


You should be nervous...that's probably the toughest day of climbing I ever had on RTR...hot as hell and a relentless, super-long climb. I think both times they did it they broke the records for # of people SAGed to the top.


----------



## JohnHemlock

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You should be nervous...that's probably the toughest day of climbing I ever had on RTR...hot as hell and a relentless, super-long climb. I think both times they did it they broke the records for # of people SAGed to the top.


Sounds pleasant. If it's super-hot I think I will just ride the highway down to Delta!


----------



## jriding

Todd_H said:


> We got a one-way car rental from Denver to GJ for $88 after taxes and are being picked in Salida. The charter bus seemed like a pain to work around their schedule and this way I can watch USA vs. England. :thumbsup:
> 
> The Grand Mesa day has me a bit nervous. Weather.com shows 100 degrees for Grand Junction next week, I hope it cools off by day 2.


High on Sunday: 70 degrees! Now, as for the rain....


----------



## Todd_H

jriding said:


> High on Sunday: 70 degrees! Now, as for the rain....


Yeah, I just saw that. I can deal with a little rain...emphasis on little.

I'm nervous yet very excited to get on with this.


----------



## JohnHemlock

Beautiful morning for a ride. I was done by 10:15 or so but I heard the late starters got hailed on at the monument.

Need a massage before tomorrow. And after tomorrow.


----------



## Todd_H

JohnHemlock said:


> Beautiful morning for a ride. I was done by 10:15 or so but I heard the late starters got hailed on at the monument.
> 
> Need a massage before tomorrow. And after tomorrow.



Yep, I got hailed on. What a week though...
My wife and I made it without sagging once and according to my Garmin we did 542 miles with around 30,000 ft of ascent. We got our asses kicked, but not bad for our first RtR. Overall it was VERY hard but worth it as the views were spectacular and I feel like I accomplished something pretty special. Let's face it, that was one hell of a ride no matter who you are. I hope they keep it hard, maybe throw in a rest day though.

I hope those that were injured turned out okay. I haven't heard anything and I cannot find any information.


----------



## wasserbox

Todd_H said:


> I hope those that were injured turned out okay. I haven't heard anything and I cannot find any information.


The word at the finish line was that the guy was stable and resting. Tons of carnage out on Wolf Creek.

Yeah - that was tough.


----------



## JohnHemlock

I'm not sure I would want it to be any easier. Seemed about right, to me. Great ride, for sure.


----------

